# Name a good Movie that most probably havent seen



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Mine is Equilibrium with Christan Bale its a great action flick that didnt get much play in the theaters but is an awesome action movie. kind of like a action pack version of the book a brave new world. Funny how i came across this we were watching Analyze this or that what ever the second one is with the GF and aunt, didnt like it and they were like we have this other movie equilibrium so we plugged it in and i have been hooked since lol.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Hot Shots Part Deaux


"gummy bears ! gummy bears ! gummy bears ! "


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

Hollywood Knights- One of the funniest movies I have ever seen. Kind of a cross between American Graffiti, Porky's and Fast Times.


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

Diggstown and Sweet Honey Roy Palmer, good boxing movie


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

The Crying Game :spineyes:


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

"Timemachine"

you'll like it, I did!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> The Crying Game :spineyes:


Uh yeah.....you beat me to it....


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

fangard said:


> Uh yeah.....you beat me to it....


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Cinderella Man


----------



## jingvardsen (Jun 12, 2006)

sweenyite said:


> Cinderella Man


 another good boxing movie


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Booty Call ~ I laughed so hard I was crying.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Song Catcher...About a woman capturing the old folk music of the Appalacian Mountains, and putting them on records.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Cinderella Man


Agreed - this was a great movie.


----------



## TXTraveler (Mar 14, 2011)

13th Worrier. Viking fighting.:work:


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

The Party Animal, I know there is only a few people out there that remember Pando Sinatra.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

Idiocracy You will laugh your arse off or hate it theres no in between.
"Brawndo its what plants crave"


----------



## JuanGrande (May 29, 2010)

MEGABITE said:


> Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels


also check out "The Hi-Lo Country", with Woody Harrellson in it. Didn't get any theater play, but honestly one of the best movies I've ever seen.


----------



## Smitty (Jul 1, 2005)

"Once Were Warriors"

A story about an impoverished, hard living Maori family. I thought it was riveting but also brutal.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0110729/


----------



## Chief317 (Apr 4, 2010)

The Machinist 
Pi
Requiem for Dream
A ClockWork Orange


----------



## br549 (Jan 17, 2006)

Shakedown282 said:


> Idiocracy You will laugh your arse off or hate it theres no in between.
> "Brawndo its what plants crave"


Go away! Baitin!!

Second Hand Lions and Fly Boys are two of my favorites

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Movie*

Vanishing Point


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Bull Red said:


> Booty Call ~ I laughed so hard I was crying.


I was :rotfl: about the seran wrap.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

The Pledge with Jack Nicholson


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

Amazed me how many people had never heard of Boondock Saints.


----------



## Shakedown282 (Aug 15, 2010)

df12051 said:


> Vanishing Point


 I saw that when I was young. Is that the one where they say nothing can stop us now and then they get hit by a train.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

"Electra Glide in Blue", with Robert Blake.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Idiocracy is probably one of the best movies even... also on my list:

Baseketball
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas
Rules of Attraction


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

3 Days of the Condor.....


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

The World's Fastest Indian!!!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

The Wheeler Dealers with James Garner 1963


----------



## gp2394 (Jul 1, 2008)

Wag the Dog

Robert DeNiro, Dustin Hoffman, Denis Leary, Willie Nelson, Woody Harrelson, William Macy

This movie will completely screw up your perception of the President of the U.S. and the media !!!


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Snatch 
Requiem For A Dream
City of God
Mr. Brooks


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

df12051 said:


> Vanishing Point


...good call....but the 1971 version, not the 1997 one.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Shakedown282 said:


> I saw that when I was young. Is that the one where they say nothing can stop us now and then they get hit by a train
> 
> 
> > .....your'e thinking of Dirty Mary and Crazy Larry... Nothing can stop us now......then they smash that Charger right into that freight train......Vanishing Point had a bad*** white Challenger.......it crashed into a bulldozer roadblock..


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

YoungGun1 said:


> Snatch
> Requiem For A Dream
> City of God
> Mr. Brooks


Snatch is a great movie, good call. Team America World Police is another good one.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Life - Eddie Murphy (good Eddie-style comedy)

Just Friends - comedy


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Flashpoint- Kris Kristofferson, Rip Torn, Treat Williams...... two Texas border guards find a jeep buried in an old riverbed. in the jeep, a skeleton, a scoped rifle and $800,000 in cash...........great flick...no one has ever heard of it.......


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Downfall (Bruno Ganz plays Hitler) It's about the fall of the 3rd Reich as told by an insider. It's in German and subtitled in English....you've probably all seen the YouTube videos with the spoofs of Hitler learning of some current event or another.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reservoir Dogs
Heat
Domino
Boondock Saints
Nacho Libre
The Big Lebowski


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

bigpun91 said:


> The Pledge with Jack Nicholson


x2


----------



## Sharkzilla (Feb 15, 2009)

A Bridge Too Far


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Cycles South

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0178360/

Came on around 0400 one morning at the creek on Antenna TV Theater! We'd been fishing all night and still had to stay up and watch it! Gotta be some kind of cult classic! :rotfl:


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Last of the Dogmen


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

BURTONboy said:


> Last of the Dogmen


That's not the last of 'em! We have a coonarse on our email loop that's a dry humper! :wink:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

"Moon"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1182345/

"Team America"

http://www.teamamerica.com/

"Waiting"

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0348333/


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada

http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3674013977/

A great movie with Tommy Lee Jones and Barry Pepper. One of my favorites of all time.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

*Strange Brew* - "take off, you hosers!":cheers:

*Wolf Creek* - Australian Horror Movie

*Zach & Miri Make a ****** - Kevin Smith film

*Waiting* Especially funny if you've ever worked in a restaraunt!

Aside from *Idiocracy*, the other Mike Judge films *Office Space* and *Extract*.


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back
Planet Terror
Red Dragon
The Wrestler


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

City of Joy
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0103976/

The Big Blue
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095250/

The Gods Must Be Crazy
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0080801/

The Chocolate War
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0094869/

Great post - will be adding some of these to my Netflix queue! Thanks


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

recently out in theaters: Limitless

the wife, stepson and I saw it - and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## Tail Chaser (May 24, 2004)

True Romance - Tarantinoish with Christian Slater and Patricia Arquette. Also James Gandolfini and Gary Oldman have some fantastic roles.

From Hell - Johnny Depp is a Sherlock Holmes type tracking down a Jack the Ripper type.


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

wtc3 said:


> The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3674013977/
> 
> A great movie with Tommy Lee Jones and Barry Pepper. One of my favorites of all time.


Some great ones on here but this gets my drama nod, GREAT MOVIE!!!

Also lone star state of mind, you will your family and friends in that one


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

clerks

streets of fire


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The Usual Suspects


Total Recall


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

X2 on Three Burials
And 
No country for old men


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Sweeny Todd, macabre but Johnny Dep at his best, also Don juan De Marko


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Black Dynamite, great, very funny movie


----------



## df12051 (Aug 12, 2004)

*Vanishing Point*

Depending on the day, movie house etc there was at least 2 endings to Vanishing Point. Great car scenes and the ending, bulldozer or not, left you speechless.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Forgot about _Donnie Darko_ in my last post... great flick.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I was with my kids the other night,*

and "Giant" came up in the conversation. Neither of them had ever seen it, so maybe someone here hasn't. Great movie with Marlon Brando, Elizabeth Taylor, and James Dean, about the discovery of oil in West Texas.


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't usually watch movies.... But when I do, I prefer law abiding citizen or life.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

"Fandango" with Kevin Costner and Judd Nelson.

Kevin Costner was barely in his twenties . One of his first films.


----------



## FishinNutz (Dec 31, 2009)

Oh...Got another one: August Rush. Great flick.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Two lane blacktop


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

fishnstringer said:


> and "Giant" came up in the conversation. Neither of them had ever seen it, so maybe someone here hasn't. Great movie with Marlon Brando, Elizabeth Taylor, and James Dean, about the discovery of oil in West Texas.


Don't mean to nitpick, but it was Rock Hudson, not Marlon Brando. Still a decent movie.

I really enjoyed "Get Low" with Robert Duvall, Bill Murray & Sissy Spacek 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1194263/


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

X3 on Waiting. Stupid funny.


----------



## Possum I (Aug 10, 2010)

Rat Race
Comedy filmed in 2001 with Cuba Gooding jr., Mr. Bean, Whoopi Goldberg, Seth Green, John Lovitz, John Cleese, Paul Rodriguez.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=41imMO7XpFg


----------



## Possum I (Aug 10, 2010)

"But Dad I'm Prarie Doggin"


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*My bad,*

and you are right on, it was Rock Hudson. BTW, I later learned he was gay, and it blew me away! (no pun intended)


Worm Drowner said:


> Don't mean to nitpick, but it was Rock Hudson, not Marlon Brando. Still a decent movie.
> 
> I really enjoyed "Get Low" with Robert Duvall, Bill Murray & Sissy Spacek
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1194263/


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Green street hooligans is amazing.....


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

blood in blood out..... the man with one red shoe


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

The Straight Story


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

The Evil Dead Trilogy

Surprised how many people haven't seen these movies, Bruce Campbell is a genius.


----------



## ELF62 (Dec 24, 2004)

"What the Deaf Man Heard" 
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120498/


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Bluewaterbound said:


> "Fandango" with Kevin Costner and Judd Nelson.
> 
> Kevin Costner was barely in his twenties . One of his first films.


 Great flick....the skydiving instructor (Truman Sparks) stills cracks me up......."


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

donf said:


> X2 on Three Burials
> And
> No country for old men


Yup, 10-4.


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Olf school comedy, "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World"

Now that movie is funny as hell. But it's long to though.


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

pg542 said:


> Shakedown282 said:
> 
> 
> > I saw that when I was young. Is that the one where they say nothing can stop us now and then they get hit by a train
> ...


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

s e x drive is very funny
American Me was good


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

National Lampoon's Van Wilder

"write that down" :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

old yeller


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

jeremiah johnson


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

The Final Countdown


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

The Green Mile


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

The Brotherhood of the Wolf
Dark City
The Thirteenth Floor
A Very Long Engagement


----------



## mommas worry (Nov 11, 2005)

The Ballad of Cable Hogue. Great story line, a little comedy and some pretty good acting with Jason Robards, L.Q. Jones.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

*TEXASVILLE *starring Jeff Bridges and Annie Potts


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Super Troopers
Beer Fest


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

HBO movie , Taking Chance , starring Kevin Bacon.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

Its and HBO movie, But Kevin Bacons movie _Taking Chance _was one I picked up one night when I couldnt find anything else to watch and oh man, what an GREAT movie!! 
http://www.hbo.com/movies/taking-chance/index.html


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

> HBO movie , Taking Chance , starring Kevin Bacon.


HA...GREAT minds think alike!!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

osoobsessed said:


> Super Troopers
> Beer Fest


Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot


----------



## fangard (Apr 18, 2008)

BURTONboy said:


> Olf school comedy, "It's a Mad Mad Mad Mad World"
> 
> Now that movie is funny as hell. But it's long to though.


That is a great movie. Another good one is Scavenger Hunt. Not quite the star power, but pretty dang funny. Maybe late 70's early 80's.


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

Raising Arizona
Long Kiss Goodnight
Bait


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

Death Sentence with kevin bacon...fantastic movie


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

speckle-catcher said:


> Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot, Das Boot


"we're not that drunk!"

"i figured it out....hey, fill this up for me..." :biggrin:


----------



## curmudgeon (Dec 23, 2010)

Ya'll have come up with a bunch of grreat ones! I love Idiocracy, Jeremiah Johnson, and Fandango.
How about:
Morituri (w/ Yul Brynner)
1000 Clowns (Jason Robards)
Fear of a Black Hat ("..but we wasn't around when that happened.")


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

another good Kevin Bacon movie - Stir of Echoes (1999)

Good creepy movie!


----------



## fishinKat (Aug 17, 2010)

Idiocracy


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Crow's Nest said:


> Raising Arizona
> Long Kiss Goodnight
> Bait


'Long Kiss Goodnight' is our family Christmas movie.
Silverado is a goodun too. Pretty starstudded too with Costner, Glover, Kevin Klien, Scott Glenn, Jeff Goldblum, Brian Dennehy, John Cleese, etc. One of the last westerns worth watching.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

I have two. Both, coincidentally, with Keanu Reeves. A Walk In The Cloud & Chain Reaction


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I was suprized at how good repo men with jude law was


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

October Sky
Legends of the Fall
Big Fish
Beautiful Girls

all dramas.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh, I left off The Star Fell On Henrietta!!! With Robert Duvall. EXCELLENT movie!!!!


----------



## 32redman (Apr 20, 2005)

the machinist


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

A Family Thing- robert duvall and james earl jones


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Gamer (a little weird, but it was cool)


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

i would like to see that


----------



## LakeSnake (Nov 16, 2010)

2 cult classics from the 1970s- Slaughterhouse Five and Between Time and Timbuktu


----------



## Troutfisch (Jun 19, 2005)

Starship Troopers

Great action flick with a message


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Orgazmo
Men with Guns
Breaker Morant
Europa Europa
Bottle Rocket
Extreme Prejudice


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels


Bad arse movie, took the owrds right out of my mouth...


----------



## stelvis (May 26, 2005)

*How about a Documentary:*

"The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia"

Drugs, Sex, Abuse, Assault & Hillbilly Music..and they think it is all normal.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

The Big Lebowski
The Big Chill
Snatch
The Goonies
Glory
Kill Bill Vol. 1/2
Reservoir Dogs


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

3000 miles to Graceland. Panned by the critics, but well done, good acting, plenty of action. Not my first pic, just first one that came to mind.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

DuckMendenhall said:


> Bad arse movie, took the owrds right out of my mouth...


x 3!!!! a great movie!

*Beer League* - A great softball movie. Very funny.
*There will be Blood* - Daniel Day Lewis; probably some of the best acting ever in a movie.
*The Usual Suspects* - Awesome movie!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

osoobsessed said:


> Super Troopers
> Beer Fest


x 100!! on Beer Fest! One of my all time favorites!


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

mdmerlin said:


> 3000 miles to Graceland. Panned by the critics, but well done, good acting, plenty of action. Not my first pic, just first one that came to mind.


Ahhhh yea. The flying elvises... Omaha chapter. Awesome


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

HAVOC - this is a movie I caught on Showtime a couple years ago. It's Anne Hathaway in a role like you've NEVER seen. I'm serious!! It's based on a true story (I think)...and really is a pretty cool movie. Anne Hathaway (and some of her co-stars) are a little dirtier than you're used to. Even more-so than her newer movie "Love & Other Drugs".

Check it out...HAVOC!!


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

'House of Sand and Fog'
'Trainspotting'


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

Munich-

Swimming with Sharks-


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Blood Simple
The Big Lebowski
Both Coen Brothers movies, Blood Simple is kinda dark, The Big Lebowski is the funniest movie ever. The Dude abides.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*Apocalypto*

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472043/


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

*September Dawn* - Based on true events

*One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest* - One of Jack Nicholson's best movies


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

fangard said:


> Hollywood Knights- One of the funniest movies I have ever seen. Kind of a cross between American Graffiti, Porky's and Fast Times.


Loved that one, haven't seen it in years but it is a great one


----------



## Paco (Oct 26, 2005)

X2 on House of Sand and Fog
Hustle and Flow
Overlooked cowboy movies:
The Gunfighter (Gregory Peck)
The Ox Bow Incident
Hombre


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Stupid but very funny..Better Off Dead, Early John Cusak. 

Loved Beer League, Reminds me of home in North Jersey

Beautiful Girls is great, very young Natalie Portman.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Mega Mind (antimated kids film with a plot!)

Lost in Translation (Bill Murray)


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

another funny and very NOT PC is...

Bubble Boy

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0258470/


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

Any of y'all ever seen "Daddy and them" starring Billy Bob Thorton , Laura Dern, Ben Afleck and John Prine ?

check out the trailer :


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Das Boot
Apocalypto
Walk The Line
The Kings Speech
2001 Space Odyssey


I read all 120 before this so I deserve to mention my first exposure to adult film, and all time favorite in that genre.....

Deep Throat


----------



## gstanford85 (Jul 12, 2009)

I thought we were supposed to be listing most "haven't" seen. Y'all are listing great movies, but there are alot of popular ones being listed.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Rustler's Rhapsody with tom berenger: really funny...

already mentioned: Fandango, Better off Dead, Raising Arizona..


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

Dont know if this movie is up anyones alley but it sure was mine...Grey Gardens. I'm a girl ...can't help it.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

Leo said:


> Stupid but very funny..Better Off Dead, Early John Cusak. ...


I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!!!!


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

SmithEC said:


> I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!!!!


I absolutely adore this movie!! And cant forget ONE CRAZY SUMMER!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

"Unthinkable" with Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

"Charley Varrick" fits the description of a good movie that most probably haven't seen. It's from '73, but was ahead of it's time.

trailer:


----------



## specsultan (Apr 2, 2009)

"Who'll Stop the Rain" -- Early Nick Nolte (He kicks some SERIOUS *****)
"Nick of Time" -- Early Johnny Depp (Suspense filmed in real time)


----------



## Gomer 76825 (Jul 31, 2010)

Naked
The Big Night
Mountain Men

Love Fandango and Hollywood Knights


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Not putting it in the Good category but

Killer Clowns From Outer space was so goofy and stupid you couldn't stop watching


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

'The Salton Sea'


----------



## yakamac (Jan 24, 2010)

The Game
with Michael Douglas and Sean Penn
Only movie I've ever watched and when it was over immediately had to watch it again


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

The legend of pat garret and billy the kid.

Skeleton Key


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

SmithEC said:


> I WANT MY TWO DOLLARS!!!!


How about the Koreans that learned to speak English watching Howard Cosell.


----------



## SmithEC (Jul 31, 2009)

Leo said:


> How about the Koreans that learned to speak English watching Howard Cosell.


Well, now you've done it.

I had forgotten about that.

Saw that movie for sale at Hastings yesterday. Now I'm going to have to go get it.

.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thing to do in Denver when you're dead


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm Gonna Get You Sucka ...
Keenen Ivory Wayans 
Bernie Casey
Isaac Hayes
Jim Brown

Support your local Sheriff
James Garner, Joan Hackett and Walter Brennan

Down Periscope
Kelsey Grammer 
Lauren Holly 
Rob Schneider
Harland Williams 
Harry Dean Stanton
Bruce Dern
William H. Macy

Memorable Quote:

Adm. Dean Winslow: What do you think, Mr. Dodge?
Lt. Comd. Dodge: I think I'm gonna get my *** kicked, sir.
Adm. Dean Winslow: Aw, don't think like that! **** it to hell! Don't go by the book. Think like a pirate. I want a man with a tattoo on his dick. Have I got the right man?
Lt. Comd. Dodge: By a strange coincidence, you do, sir.

Lt. Comd. Dodge: Speaking of age, what do you think about our boat, Pascal?
Executive Officer Martin T. 'Marty' Pascal: I feel I need a tetanus shot just from looking at it. The only thing holding her together, are the bird droppings, sir.

Lt. Comd. Dodge: Well, no disrespect to the USS Rustoleum here, but I'd be better off in the Merrimack!

"Sonar" Lovacelli: Approaching the bottom, sir. I can hear a couple of lobsters dukin' it out.

Fact: As a side note, there are apparently several U.S.-made fleet subs still in operation with the Taiwanese Navy, nearly seventy years after being built. Now that's an enduring legacy.


----------



## Poncho (Oct 12, 2004)

Cannery Row 
The Professional
two true survival stories, Rescue Dawn and The Way Back


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Poncho said:


> Cannery Row
> The Professional
> two true survival stories, Rescue Dawn and The Way Back


"The Professional" was outstanding! We watch the DVD a couple of times a year.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

All Fall Down- Michael Douglass
Lunchwagon
Van Nyus Blvd
LA Confidential -Russel Crow, 
Let It Ride - Richard Dreyfuss 
All Of Me - Steve Martin
Some Came Running - Frank Sinatra and Dean Martin
Knock Around Guys - 
Cop Land - Stallone, Liota, Kitel, Di Nero
Mouse Hunt


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Savior... awesome movie few have ever seen.


----------



## ByGodTx (Sep 15, 2010)

Breaker Morant...great movie and for the folks that have Netflix watch the doc. The Wild and Wounder Whites......it will blow your mind!


----------



## champjj (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr Hollands Opus! Awesome movie about a great teacher with Richard Dreyfus.


----------



## brad luby (Sep 28, 2007)

Bluewaterbound said:


> "Fandango" with Kevin Costner and Judd Nelson.
> 
> Kevin Costner was barely in his twenties . One of his first films.


cant believe it took 63 responses before this funny movie gets a nod.

what about "Bar fly"..."drinks for all my friends"..


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

ESCANABA IN DA MOONLIGHT with Jeff Daniels

One of the funniest movies to watch just before deer season.

"Dat year camp was as tense as a moose's butt durin' fly season."


----------



## max fish (Sep 20, 2005)

Ravenous - Who doesn't like cannibals? Guy Pearce

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0129332/

Broken Vessels - Heroin addicted EMT's. "Always get an extra."

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0149964/

eXistenZ - "Live" game console hooks into your tailbone. Jude Law

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0120907/

Apostle - Robert Duval crazy preacher

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118632/


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*Too Funny*



fangard said:


> Hollywood Knights- One of the funniest movies I have ever seen. Kind of a cross between American Graffiti, Porky's and Fast Times.


Man I have seen Hollywood Knights 100 times and it still funny every time...When we 1st got cable way back in the day,seems like it was on every day..lol This is a Classic in my IMO

Cheech and Chongs Up In Smoke, Cheech and Chongs Next Movie,

History of the World Part I (If you want some old school laughs, if you haven't seen this one you need too)

The Five Heartbeats I know word for word...lol Just a few I can name off top that were great to me but may not have been on everybody's list...

Whoever said "Life", all I will say is I'm da boys Pappy and You gone eat yo cornbread? Too funny (If you have seen the movie you are laughing right now)


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

glengarry glen ross


youtube it - 

*****Strong Language****STRONG LANGUAGE******

Alec Baldwin should give motivational speeches to all companies. :biggrin:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Main Frame 8 said:


> glengarry glen ross
> 
> youtube it -
> 
> ...


Put that Coffee Down!

Good one


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Kenner21 said:


> Put that Coffee Down!
> 
> Good one


You see this watch? This watch costs more than your car.

Has to be 20 great quotes in that one speech.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Westworld
Thirteenth ghost--13th Ghost
The Fog


----------



## bighossf150 (Feb 27, 2011)

Rampage


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Livininlogs said:


> Not putting it in the Good category but
> 
> Killer Clowns From Outer space was so goofy and stupid you couldn't stop watching


Wow! That's a doozie. Giant straws stuck in human cocoons was a brilliant touch.


----------



## WoodDuck Wizard (Nov 18, 2007)

Outdoors with T.K. & Mike


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ummmm.... the Twilight Saga?....










That was a joke.


I saw it mentioned once before....but "City of God" was a good flick.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Boiler Room was a good one too


----------



## Pup (May 11, 2011)

bill said:


> Westworld
> Thirteenth ghost--13th Ghost
> The Fog


Love The Fog. The original...the remake lacked. I know everyone's seen them but I love Charles Bronson and all the Death Wish movies! My dad's favorites!


----------



## mwbmod74 (Dec 9, 2009)

The Apostle w/ Robert Duvall / Office Space,,,lol,,, very funny with Jennifer Anniston


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Faith like Potatoes...about a South African farmer's life.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

The God's Must be Crazy :biggrin:


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

lol the sad thing about Idiocracy is that it looks to predict our future lol


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

The Old Man and the Sea with Spencer Tracy.
from Hemigway's book.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

wtc3 said:


> The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/video/screenplay/vi3674013977/
> 
> A great movie with Tommy Lee Jones and Barry Pepper. One of my favorites of all time.


did a search for this movie and came up with this thread.

How did I miss this movie when it came out in 2005? Did it go straight to DVD?

It's an awesome movie.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Strange Invaders


----------



## WildCard07 (Jul 15, 2012)

Tin Cup
Pushing Tin
Sling Blade
The Rundown
Cannonball Run
Spaceballs


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

The " greatest game"


----------



## Loco Motion (Jun 5, 2004)

October sky
Second hand lions
Tommy boy
pappion


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

three burials of melquiades estrada


----------



## Africanut (Jan 15, 2008)

Rancho Deluxe


----------



## fastpitch (Oct 15, 2004)

Burn After Reading. Coen Brothers movie with Brad Pitt & George Clooney.


----------



## Reloder28 (Apr 10, 2010)

The Three Burials of Melquiares Estrada
Laws of Attraction - Julianne Moore mmmmmmmm!
Stagecoach - with Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Jess Colter, Johnny Cash
Silverado
Open Range


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Ride With The Devil........about 3 young buds, and follows their travails throughout the War of Northern Aggression over several years. One of the best of movies no one has heard of. Highly recommended!

Hemmingway And Gellhorn......really good movie chronicling Hemmingways' 
life.

History of the World Part 1.......get a buzz on or take a toke, and laugh your *** off!! You catch something new that you missed every time you watch it.

ZULU.........A classic that rivals The Alamo, and based on a true stand by the British in Africa in the early 1900s'. A MUST see, if you like well acted war "stuff" and great photography. 

Later
R3F


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen the ghost and the darkness? That is one badarse movie.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Stealing Home.

TH


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Has anyone seen the ghost and the darkness? That is one badarse movie.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


X2 one of my all time favorites.

Also "The Edge" w/ Anthony Hopkins.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I didn't read through all these and don't know if it's been named but "Lawless" is pretty good. It's based on a true story about moonshiners back in the 30s.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I watched this the other night, don't know if it ever hit the theaters ?

" Killshot " with Mickey Rourke and Diane Lane

Here's the trailer :


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Fandango with Kevin Costner & Judd Nelson


----------



## Txsouthernman81 (Jan 8, 2013)

Bloodworth. I love that movie


----------



## rentfro (Apr 3, 2012)

tbone2374 said:


> Song Catcher...About a woman capturing the old folk music of the Appalacian Mountains, and putting them on records.


I watch that movie everytime it is on.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

caught a few good ones on crackle recently 

Balls Out: Gary the tennis coach, Has Stifler in it pretty funny

and 

Real Genius with Val Kilmer


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

The Corndog Man


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Once.
The Intouchables 

Both foreign, both fantastic.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

x2 on Rescue Dawn - amazing true story

Being John Malkovich

Marathon Man (going way back for that one)


----------



## trout77471 (Jun 30, 2005)

A couple of HBO movies:

Long Gone- baseball movie with William Peterson

Dead Solid Perfect- golf movie with Randy Quaid

Good stuff


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

df12051 said:


> Depending on the day, movie house etc there was at least 2 endings to Vanishing Point. Great car scenes and the ending, bulldozer or not, left you speechless.


i really enjoyed that movie.

The Savages

Stanley and Iris


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

DuckMendenhall said:


> The Big Lebowski
> The Big Chill
> Snatch
> The Goonies
> ...


I really like Glory


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Suicide Kings...Great movie.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Taking Chance


----------



## 4dd1kt3d (Jun 19, 2012)

"Bunraku" is about as awesomely awesome as it gets.


----------



## texas7mm08 (Aug 7, 2006)

Richard Pryor's 1977 movie

"Which Way is Up"...

Is one of the funniest movies ever...R rated (adult humor not blood and guts...not for children..)...There are trailers on you tube but rather not post on 2cool...The bedroom scene is hilarious....


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

This film has been called the ******* version of "Machete" LOL

Billy Bob Thorton, Travis Fimmel and Eva Longoria

" The Baytown Outlaws "

trailer : 




The line at 1:47 on the movie clip is priceless !!!!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

A sleeper but the scenery is off the hook "The River Why"

A great creepy movie "Session 9"


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

"Waltz Across Texas" ...

Anne Archer is still smoking hot!


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

U-Turn, directed by Oliver Stone that's about an ex-tennis pro (Sean Penn) on the run from the mob that gets stuck in a small town. Another good one is Red Rock with Nicolas Cage and Dennis Hooper. It concerns Cage being mistaken for being a hit man.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

The goat


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> The Crying Game :spineyes:


Own it! Don't say another word!!!


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Leo said:


> How about the Koreans that learned to speak English watching Howard Cosell.


AWESOME MOVIE!!!!

How about...

"Run Ronnie Run" w/David Cross and a few other funny people
"Barry Gordy's Last Dragon" w/ "SHO NUF"
"In Bruges" w/ Colin Farrel
"Jackie Brown" w/De Niro and many other greats IMO 
"Bernie" w/Jack Black


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*and...*



MEGABITE said:


> Lock, Stock, and Two Smoking Barrels


 You must watch SNATCH before you watch this movie.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

The Game
Greenstreet Hooligans
U-Turn


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Fargo and American Beauty*


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

Little Big Man
Point Break
Capt. RRRRon!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

StoryTeller said:


> You must watch SNATCH before you watch this movie.


I own both. :cheers:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

If your in the mood for a horror film, try The Descent.


----------



## Ducatibilt (Jul 8, 2010)

The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia

Sometimes reality is stranger than fiction!

Look for it on Netflix.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

"Army of darkness" movie 2 of a trilogy with Bruce Campbell


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

"The naked prey" with Cornel Wilde


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*That is a good one.*



specktout said:


> "The naked prey" with Cornel Wilde


Might have to buy a copy. Been decades since I saw it on late night TV.

Another good movie on this theme is The Most Dangerous Game (1932) about a bored hunter who takes up hunting humans.


----------



## Voodoo2448 (Aug 9, 2006)

Chopper

Ah mate


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted, didn't have time to read 220+ posts...

Hidalgo...great movie...:biggrin:


.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Mud

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## SaltwaterTom (Jun 23, 2013)

Dogma. The breakout of Silent Bob.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Pitch Black
There is supposed to be another Riddick movie being released later this year!


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

Ducatibilt said:


> The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia
> 
> Sometimes reality is stranger than fiction!
> 
> Look for it on Netflix.


This (The Wild and Wonderful Whites of West Virginia)
is the sequel to "The Dancing Outlaw" (this explains the Whites were and stars Jesco White)


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

"Remember Me"
i gasped at the ending


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

The Way. Martin Sheen


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

SaltwaterTom said:


> Dogma. The breakout of Silent Bob.


I love dogma.

Anyone ever seen fishing for salmon in Yemen?

Buddy said its pretty good.


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

Not my favorite of all times, but my favorite in the "most haven't seen" category:

Memento. 

Great story, but the way it's told is the most fascinating part.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

The Big Chill. It's a classic


----------



## Fordzilla06 (Oct 14, 2010)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Fordzilla06 said:


> Grandma's Boy


HAHA! No comment!


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Gwinneth Paltrow in "Sliding Doors"*

Movie about two parallel lives depending upon whether she missed or caught the subway train.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

An oldie but goodie-Fatal Attraction


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

2 must see classics

Corn dog man






Death row game show


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

October Sky is a good father/son flick
What Dreams May Come w/Robin Williams is a good love story
Legends of the Fall is a good all around movie
Big Fish is another good father/son movie
Beautiful Girls is a good buddies movie

and believe it or not
Click w/Adam Sandler is a great movie


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

The Devils Double
Baseketball
Goon
Outlander


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

The Champ 1931 version






i got hooked on this movie as a kid older guy that use to work sporting goods at walmart in the late 80's was playing it on his TV at check out and let me sit down and watch it while my mom shopped.


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

I saw Chasing Mavericks last night and thought it was pretty good.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the old man and the sea. 

wondering how many of the young bucks here have seen this one?


----------



## andrax (Aug 23, 2011)

iridered2003 said:


> the old man and the sea.
> 
> wondering how many of the young bucks here have seen this one?


I read the book, Hemingway is a great author.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

The Apartment - Jack Lemmon, a classic.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

As mentioned earlier, Beautiful Girls is worth a look especially if you like Natalie Portman, she was just a kid but you can see the potential


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Shaun of the dead
Very Bad Things
American Psycho


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Three Burials of Melquidas Estrada
Tommy Lee!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

surf_ox said:


> I love dogma.
> 
> Anyone ever seen fishing for salmon in Yemen?
> 
> Buddy said its pretty good.


I saw it, pretty good, recommend it. Has anyone suggested 
_V for Vendetta_?


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Lots of good ones listed!

Ever see 'Cadillac Man'? Some great lines...especially when Robin Williams was trying to sell a widow in a broken down funeral procession a new car!


----------



## tunchistheman (Feb 25, 2010)

The stoned age


----------



## capn john (Feb 2, 2008)

My 16 year old nephew was over the other day. In conversation it came up that he had never seen Old Yeller... Now I know what is wrong with this world today!!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Battlefield Earth

Just kidding. If you haven't seen "Heat", with Deniro, Pacino and Val Kilmer, you should def check it out.


----------



## willt (Jan 3, 2009)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> Battlefield Earth
> 
> Just kidding. If you haven't seen "Heat", with Deniro, Pacino and Val Kilmer, you should def check it out.


Cranked up on surround sound! Best shoot out scene.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

"Way of the gun"


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Flashpoint(not the Canadian swat tv show) Very cool flick that almost nobody remembers. Almost believable.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087268/


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

jingvardsen said:


> Diggstown and Sweet Honey Roy Palmer, good boxing movie


X2


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

capn john said:


> My 16 year old nephew was over the other day. In conversation it came up that he had never seen Old Yeller... Now I know what is wrong with this world today!!


great movie, have seen it at least 10 times.:help:


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

Has anyone posted Jerimah Johnson.
based on true story. Book is titled Liver eaten Johnson.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

RexP said:


> Has anyone posted Jerimah Johnson.
> based on true story. Book is titled Liver eaten Johnson.


I watch Jerimah Johnson about once a month!!

Also for you bikers, "Hell Ride". Dennis Hopper, Michael Madsen (Reservior Dogs) and I think it was David Carradine's last movie. Weird how he meets his demise in the movie, considering how he died in real life.

Also has a lot of hot women in it, and some cool old bikes!!


----------



## RexP (May 29, 2013)

pg542 said:


> Flashpoint(not the Canadian swat tv show) Very cool flick that almost nobody remembers. Almost believable.
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0087268/


 great movie, but makes me think too much:headknock


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Empire of the Sun and a hockey movie I saw about a month ago called Goon. Funny as all get out.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

American Beauty and The Usual Suspects are both excellent


----------



## boatpaint (May 21, 2004)

The Great Santini with Robert Duvall. An oldie but a goodie. 

Second Hand Lions is a more recent movie buy also a great flick.


----------



## AndrewChief (Aug 17, 2013)

Bronson


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

osoobsessed said:


> The Crying Game :spineyes:


Eeeeeeek!

Like Water for Chocolate. Crazy ***** I was dating in the mid nineties used to give a monthly dose of "culture". Lol. Stupid Spanish speaking movie with subtitles but it was actually really good.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Dark Night of the Scarecrow


----------



## Marcushdz13 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dead poets society
Grand Torino
Lean On Me


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

"The Frisco Kid"
"The Hammer"


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not normally enjoy films with Drew Barrymore but this one was pretty good.

_Riding in Cars with Boys _ It is somewhat based on a true story.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

The Right Stuff


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Of Mice and Men


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Tequila Sunrise with Kurt Russell, Mel Gibson and Michelle Pfeifer


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fandango (1985) Kevin Costner...Hilarious. Based in Texas.


----------



## wiltray4000 (Sep 16, 2010)

Something The Lord Made. Story of initial surgery that lead to repair of heart defects affecting Blue Baby syndrome.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Felon - Val Kilmer
The Three Burials of Melquiades Estrada - Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

RexP said:


> great movie, have seen it at least 10 times.:help:


Old Yeller Is a GREAT movie!!


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

Soylent Green.."Soylent Green is People!"


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Next Friday 

It's the best of the Friday movies.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

iridered2003 said:


> the old man and the sea.
> 
> wondering how many of the young bucks here have seen this one?


Book is great. Never saw the movie. Which one is best?
1958 with Spencer Tracy or 1990 with Anthony Quinn?


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Hollywood1053 said:


> Book is great. Never saw the movie. Which one is best?
> 1958 with Spencer Tracy or 1990 with Anthony Quinn?


Spencer Tracey one was great


----------



## Piley (Mar 24, 2013)

The Professional with Jean Reno and Natalie Portman. :texasflag


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Where the Buffalo Roam*

Where the Buffalo Roam.... Bill Murray as Hunter S. Thompson and Peter Boyle as *Oscar Zeta Acosta "*Lazlo" his lawyer.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

"Green Street Hooligans" Very Very good movie with Jax from SOA and a great plot.


----------



## apollard (Mar 7, 2007)

"Run Ronnie Run" one of the funniest movies ever.


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Gladiator. The boxing movie with Cuba Gooding.


----------



## MarshMellow (Dec 17, 2004)

"Surviving the Game" with Rutger Hauer and Ice T
"Mud" with Matthew McConaughey


----------



## mozingo1952 (Sep 29, 2004)

Body Heat, 1981

a young , hot Kathleen Turner. steamy.

Body Double , 1984

Also steamy , with a young Melanie Griffith,


MO


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Biodome


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

Rancho Deluxe


Jeff Bridges, Sam Waterston, Slim Pickens


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

I don't know if its been posted but. " Who's Harry Crumb" with John Candy.


----------



## djbutter22 (Jul 17, 2013)

Lone Star State of Mind. Probably the funniest movie I have ever seen


----------



## Reel Hooker (Oct 14, 2009)

Radio........with Cuba Gooding Jr and Ed Harris.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

The Big Blue. Its about free diving. Awesome music.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0095250/


----------



## seahorse5 (May 27, 2007)

The Sand Pebbles with Steve McQueen


----------

